# Scentsy is now in Australia



## Ginnie

Australian residents are now able to enroll to start their very own Scentsy Fragrance business. Scentsy Fragrance in the United States has only been around ten years, and that is considered relatively young, so imagine the possibilities that await for Australia. I am looking for amazing Australian residents to join my team. I encourage you to have a look around this site, and familiarize yourself with our exciting opportunity. I welcome any questions, comments or concerns; please contact me here. Join My Team!

Scentsy’s philosophy of Simplicity, Authenticity, and Generosity has made us one of the fastest growing companies the direct selling industry has ever seen. And we just keep growing! Right now, Scentsy saw a need to expand into Australia. First we opened Scentsy throughout the Canada, U.K. and Germany, then Ireland and now Australia, Mexico and Poland, with Spain and France targeted soon – after that, who knows? Anything’s possible with Scentsy. Products are shipped from our Distribution Center in Australia.

As an Independent Scentsy Consultant, you’ll not only be embarking on an exciting new business opportunity, enjoying flexible hours, the ability to earn income, and the satisfaction of connecting people you care about with products you believe in. You’ll also be on the cutting edge of a thrilling international expansion. Now is the time to join Scentsy.

--------------------

Just so there is no confusion - this is a direct sales company. Our team does, in fact, already have several Australian consultants whose businesses are thriving. I have an FAQ for anyone who is interested, to give them all the details they would need to get started and succeed. 

We are not a 'pyramid scheme', as we all have to work our businesses in order to do well. There is unlimited potential to earn, however this is NOT a get-rich-quick scam. You will get out of your business what you put into it. But as a sponsor, I am here to help guide, motivate, and teach you! 

Our team is positive, uplifting, and motivated to succeed. I'd love to help you do the same! Part-time or full-time, a little extra cash or a lot - it's up to you! Please contact me for more information! I'm super excited to hear from you!


Ginnie Wise
Independent Scentsy Star Consultant


----------



## Philip

Seeing as you felt the need to create two threads about this, I will repeat my questions here.

1) The "consultants" that you recruit: do you get a percentage of any sales they make?
2) Do consultants have to buy into this scheme? If yes, what does it cost?
3) You say this is not a 'pyramid scheme'. It's not MLM?
4) We recently looked at vemma affiliate earnings here. Does scentsy disclose it's affiliate average affiliate earnings? If it is such a good opportunity I'm sure there is nothing to hide.

Looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Ginnie

I can appreciate that you've probably seen lots of scams and schemes come through here, and you've seen people burned. So, I'll answer all your questions with candor.

Yes, Scentsy is a direct sales company, which is network marketing. As a consultant with recruits, I do make a very small percentage of my income based on theirs. However, in order for me to earn that percentage, I also have to meet a monthly minimum. If I'm not working, I get nothing from them. As a sponsor and mentor, if I cannot help my team members succeed, neither of us will earn. 

There is a fee to join, which is $139, but this includes a Starter Kit which contains products worth more than that. Should you decide to try direct sales, and find that it simply isn't for you, you could easily sell the pieces of your kit (which are full-sized products out of the current catalog, not tester size) and make your money back.

Scentsy is what is considered MLM, but there are many misconceptions as to what this means. It is very different from a pyramid scheme, where recruits pay to join, and that is the only means of payment for their upline. I will still earn my 25% commission on my sales regardless of whether I sponsor any other consultants or not. It is not required AT ALL to recruit, and there are no monthly minimum sales quotas, and only a very minimal quarterly minimum to remain active. 

I am not aware of any published average earnings from Scentsy, but I would assume it to be relatively similar to other direct sales companies. Most consultants will not make much money, and the reason for that is that they invest very little time. The vast majority of consultants use their DS company as a hobby or part-time side job to supplement their existing income. I firmly believe that you get out of this business what you put into it. If you want to make Scentsy a full-time job, and you invest the same amount of effort and excitement into it that you would any other type of self-employment venture, you will see the benefits. Our compensation plan is very transparent - anyone starting their own Scentsy business can see it before they make the commitment; there are no surprises. We are absolutely not trying to deceive anyone.

I can understand how someone who is not involved in direct sales may seem skeptical. I was skeptical before I joined as well. Just like any other business started from the ground up, you will have to work. If you start a salon, you will not see instant massive profits. The same applies if you begin a law firm. Any business is expected to grow slowly, based on your performance and reputation. Scentsy has an excellent reputation in the US, and that reputation is slowly growing in other areas of the world, including Australia. 

Direct sales, in general, is gaining hold all over the world, because it is a business that is not dependent on an employer. Independently released statistics from last year showed that approximately 25,000 people join one of many direct sales companies every day. I'm not proposing something new and strange, just offering the opportunity to take a piece of the 32 billion dollars spent on products offered by direct sales companies each year.

Skepticism aside, I promise that this opportunity is not a scam. We are a legitimate business organization who legitimately wants to see their consultants succeed. My job is to find motivated individuals, who are willing to put in the time, effort, and enthusiasm needed to have success in this kind of business. It is most definitely not for everyone. It has been wonderful for me, and I feel that I need to offer others the same opportunity. They are absolutely free to say 'no thank you', although I hope that just a few will say 'yes!'


----------



## Philip

Ginnie said:


> I can understand how someone who is not involved in direct sales may seem skeptical.


I worked in b2b sales for a few years, stuff like advertising and banking services so I have no issues with sales whatsoever. The problem with MLM is that a lot of people in financial need are drawn into it and lose money on it. Mainly, the people who are actually making money are doing it by recruiting and not by selling.

But I respect that you have been far more honest and open than the usual MLMer and not given it the usual "I'm rolling in money" BS. While I can't endorse MLM, you seem like a good and honest person and I hope you find success in life.


----------



## Ginnie

Thank you, Phillip. I'm not rolling in the dough, but after only a few months, Scentsy did pay for a very nice Christmas for all four of my daughters this year. To me, that is success.

I feel there is no reason to lie about the business. Since it's not a pyramid scheme, my recruits need to do well for me to do well. If they feel deceived, or just plain don't like doing it, they'll go inactive (there is no fee to quit, you just stop selling) and I'm left with no active recruit. I'm truly only looking for individuals who love our products and would like to make it a job. I don't care if you're happy making $300 a month or $3,000. Some of us do it for fun, some of us do it for a little extra monthly cash, some of us have decided to make it a career. Some of us are working full time jobs, some of us are mothers who stay home with our children. We welcome any and all who want to give it a try.

Our team is very supportive, and part of why I love this business is that I've gained a network of wonderful ladies, who are uplifting and motivating, and always willing to help.

I am also aware of some DS companies requiring you to keep stock, which could attest for some who lose money on their venture. Scentsy does not require any stock, and your Starter Kit includes everything you need to successfully host parties, take orders, and earn commission. Some of us choose to keep stock, in case we have the opportunity to do fairs or shows, but some of us do not. The choice is yours as to how you run your business.

Truly, though, I feel passionately about our products. Business matters aside, our wick free candles are the best in the business, and we offer over 80 fragrances of wax, along with scented bath, body, and laundry products. Low temperatures melt the wax with no flame, so there is no fire, soot, or chance for anything to catch fire as with a regular lit candle. Our wax is VOC free (volatile organic chemicals) so nothing is released into the air you breathe but scent. And we offer a limited lifetime warranty on manufacturer defects. I find the products very easy to sell, because they are very high quality handmade warmers, and amazing scents. I would happily send out a seed kit with a few products to try, to anyone who might be interested.

Thanks for the chance to explain myself and show how the business really works, 'without all the BS'. 

Feel free to check it out a little: https://ginniewise.scentsy.us


----------

